# TICK SPRAY



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

What does or do you recommend spraying for ticks in your yard? We live in the boonies and I've had 3 ticks on me already this month and my wife is concerned for the kids...and dogs.


----------



## Jgolf67 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bifenthrin is a pretty common insecticide you could spray on your lawn. Usually sold in 7.9% formulation just mix with water per the label. There are a few others, permethrin, deltamethrin are a couple. Lots of local stores have it or amazon of course, many name brands for the same ingredient buy the cheapest one.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I second Jgolf67, on Bifenthrin. I spayed Talstar P last year for the first time and it was amazing. My kids used to get mauled by mosquitoes all summer. Last year, I might have seen one bite and zero ticks. Although I am not in a wooded area.


----------



## Togo (Jun 7, 2017)

+1 to Bifenthrin (Talstar P)


----------

